

It's sad how the focus is STILL "where ELSE can we advertise?" - edchiu25
http://consumerist.com/5100958/teacher-sells-ads-on-tests-to-cover-printing-costs

======
JCThoughtscream
Ooh... advertising in educational settings is a razor-sharp double-edged
sword. On one hand, schools are eternally hungry for more funding - but
establishing a sufficiently impenetrable barrier between academia and
advertising is a difficult task in the best of situations.

On the gripping hand, my own school's seen its budget axed by double digits
multiple times in the last few years, classes shut down by the dozens, and
literally thousands of students rejected based on scarcity of space alone. And
to top it all off, I'm writing this from the sunny and desperately BROKE state
of California.

I'd much rather see us wrestle with the ethical concerns of advertising than
wrestle with the ethical concerns of closing down schools amidst high demand
for education.

